# Thread Jack! S6, M5, XJR



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...69259


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

No AC in the S6?
wtf?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Thread Jack! S6, M5, XJR (URSledgehammer)*

thanks for that link...I have a '91 Dinan M5 and just picked up an UrS that I'm in the beginning stages of 034 big turbo...now just need the jag for the wife...


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_No AC in the S6?
wtf?

British version.....A/C was an option


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

gtfo... really?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sarcasm doesn't suit you.........


----------

